

Oliver Byrne's edition of Euclid - wyclif
http://www.math.ubc.ca/~cass/Euclid/byrne.html

======
wyclif
This special edition Euclid is once again available and well done-- nicely
printed, the colours really stand out, and it comes in a 'clamshell' binding:

[http://www.amazon.com/Six-Books-Euclid-Werner-
Oechslin/dp/38...](http://www.amazon.com/Six-Books-Euclid-Werner-
Oechslin/dp/3836517752/)

